

Lessons Learned from a Shark Tank Survivor - njoglekar
http://neiljoglekar.com/lessons-learned-shark-tank-survivor/

======
nirmel
How would you address their concern that you should have been able to raise
250k from SV VCs? Also, Shark Tank valuations seem so low compared to Valley
(or YC) valuations that I'm curious how you came up with the offered terms.

~~~
njoglekar
I did answer it, but they edited it out. I think it probably deserves another
post.

------
rubyrescue
A former client was on Shark Tank. The pitch in-studio was 2.5 hours and of
course only 7 minutes was aired. The interest it generated (in terms of
downloads) was enormous. It nearly filled the Heroku database during the show
- which we quickly upgraded after it aired.

A good metaphor for the negotiations before and after airing and the actual
on-air pitch is an iceberg. 5% is visible on-air and 95% of the interactions
with the sharks and their team is never public. What actually happens in terms
of an investment may never be made public - from promise to make a deal that
falls apart to an on-air rejection that is later turned around into an
investment.

~~~
njoglekar
I that's a pretty apt description - there is a lot that goes into this behind
the scenes.

------
Trisell
I find that Shark Tank is a great learning experience just from a viewers
prospective. I think, even with the added dramatic flare, that you can learn a
lot from the 5 sharks that are sitting in that room at any given time. It is
an enjoyable free class on entrepreneurship, as well as a view inside the mind
of a millionaire to billionaire that one does not get access to very easily.

Unfortunately I think a large amount of that education is lost on the general
TV watching public.

~~~
_RPM
Unfortunately, it is not free. You have to have cable to watch it in most
cases.

~~~
infecto
Its on ABC. You don't need to pay for cable for access to ABC.

------
smaps
The pajama idea seemed to play pretty well for you, I noticed it when watching
the episode. All of the sharks seemed surprised by both of your backgrounds
after the first impression.

How much of a bump in sales/interest have you gotten from being on Shark Tank?

------
quadrature
I'm not sure if it was cut out but you didn't seem to explain how your product
determines the appropriate time to wake you up.

------
Mithaldu
I wish i knew what the hell he's talking about, but ABC doesn't like dirty
foreigners being interested in their content it seems.

~~~
gargarplex
More likely the production company (Mark Burnett or whoever's running it
nowadays) did not negotiate the overseas licensing with ABC.

